# HUGE Florida February CATCH



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

HUGE Florida February CATCH
This time of year cold fronts are very common even to the Sunshine state. A very weak front will hit Central Florida water early Saturday morning. Last week the Florida Fisherman ll, Madeira Beach, Florida, came back Sunday morning with a 'HUGE' catch:

Is a 'HUGE Florida February CATCH' possible with the chance of a fluctuating barometer? Only one way to find out. Join us as we see together. Fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, and Chef Tammy greet one and all as we board our home away from home for the next 39 hours:

Our Captain, Captain Garett Hubbard, grew up using LORAN. Since LORAN is no longer functional, Captain Garett converts his old LORAN numbers into today's GPS systems:


Let's go! Look at that Florida clear blue sky:

Will shows us how to catch the elusive mangrove snapper:

Will taught us well. Looks like the vermilion snapper are also hungry:

Even the kings are ready for a late night snack:

Mr. Larry Miller is one of the best:

Mr. Milos Mitrovic can also hole his own with the best. Looks like the yellow tail have joined the party:

And not to be left out:

Mangrove snapper this size will put a smile on anyone's face:

Talk about big smiles:

Talk about hungry? That famous 'Tam Slam' is enough to make anyone hungry:


Representing the great state of Indiana are Nick Richardson and Tim Fisher. Wonder if these adventure seeking Northerners can catch our Southern fish:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Wonder no more. Catch Nick in action 5:45 minutes into the video at the end of this report:


Not to be left out, catch Tim's tuna 7:45 minutes into the video:

When first mate Will has a free moment, guess what he does?

Tampa Catholic grad, Mr. Omar Castillo, is very good at catching mangrove snapper. He caught his federal two day limit of 20 on this trip:

Wonder if he can catch the BIG boys? Well!

Looks like the fights are on:

Even porgies this size can give you a good fight:


One good indication that the catch is going to be 'HUGE' is when, before sun-up, the Florida's #1 box is full and fish are being re-located to the front box. Nick, our friend form the Hoosier state, can't believe his eyes:

Wonder what the morning will bring? 

Hope that front does not hurt us too badly. Mr. Geoff Messina, Naples, Florida, sir, that African pompano looks great:

Talk about proud:


Larry has hooked a real speedster:


Omar is at it again. This man among men is a real 'Crusader':


These 'fighting machines' are huge:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Ian Keith is proud of his gag. All gag, scamp, and red grouper were properly vented and released to fight again:

Captain Garett Hubbard loves to fish as much a anyone on the boat. He is very good at it:


The fights are on-going:

Mr. Kirk Carreras, fishing out of Brandon, Florida, is in the fight of his life. Watch Kirk's great fight 9:30 minutes into the video. This one was a war!


Talk about hungry? We are all the way there. Tim, Nick, bet you never had anything like this in Hoosier land:

Wow! Pompano and now tuna. Geoff, what's next?

Tim, Nineveh, Indiana can be proud; very proud:

The mangrove snapper are on-going:

Even Chef Tammy gets into the action. The fish are really hungry today:

Since we are well over 120 feet, it's red grouper catch, vent, and release time:

The fish aren't the only ones that are hungry. Tammy, that tinder, flavorful, cooked to order, steak dinner is really something:

Late Saturday evening. Before we hit our ever so comfortable bunks let's see if the tuna are still hungry. Guess what?


Now that was one quick night:

Ever wonder how a 72' long boat is docked in such a small area? Easy if you are Captain Garett Hubbard:


Tim, Nineveh, Indiana will never be the same:


Omar, it's a shame you were not in the jack pot:

The JP winning snapper hit the scales at 6.5 pounds; amber jack, 45.4:

Here is the mystery fish for today. This should be a pretty easy one:

Guys, I have been both fishing and hunting in Florida for well over 60 years. Regardless, I have not been able to figure out which I like better. Check out my latest hog hunting pictures in the February issue of Woods'nWater magazine:

2/10 it's a 44 hour full moon snapper trip. 
Looks like many more 'test' are needed.

Check out the action in this short, action packed, video: 






Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow... Just wow.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thank you so much. What an honor sharing with our North Florida friends. It was a good trip. Got another 44 hour full moon trip coming up 2/10. Please say a little prayer to the weather Gods for us. We stuffed the Florida's 3 huge fish boxes on last month's full moon trip:

Going on a 3 day hog hunt with Bear Bridge Ranch next month. Hope to have a good report with in the woods still & video pictures. Thanks again! Bob H.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great pix. Nice report.
Whyme


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

love these reports


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! I sure love bringing them to you.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Very nice. Leave some for us!!!

Sent from my H1611 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Plenty to go around*

Thanks guys! These extremely successful overnight trips are 100 miles or more of Madeira Beach, Florida. We fish anywhere from just over 125 feet to over 1,000. Seldom do we even see another boat. Really wish more were able to enjoy what fishing that far off shore has to offer. Regardless of what NOAA says, there is still plenty to go around. I have been fishing Central Florida waters for over 50 years. To me the fishing is just as good, at least in deeper waters, as it was 1/2 a century ago. Just came back from a 44 hour full moon trip. We were in vermilion, mangrove, red snapper and gag grouper the entire trip. Hope to finalize my report soon. Check out 'Florida Fisherman Full Moon Snapper SLAM'. Here is a preview:


----------

